# New Beekeeping club in Versailles, and Vevay,Indiana area



## steve.lustig (Jun 7, 2009)

*UP Date* New meeting place 9527 whitewater camp road vevay in 47043
At the home of the Lustig's and the honey bee store Steve Lustig (812) 584- 1483


----------

